# Based on my taste, what solo piano works would you recommend??



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been listening to classical music for a couple of years now and I enjoy the solo piano works a lot, probably is what I enjoy the most right now, but sometimes it is hard to find pieces that are enjoyable and that connect with you right away. I'd like to hear some recommendations, but since each person likes different things, I'll help you a little. Here is a brief list with my favourite piano works and the interpreters I enjoy the most, so that you can get an idea of what I'm going after.

1.	Piano Sonata no. 8 "Pathetique" in C minor. Op. 13	
Ludwig Van Beethoven (1799)
[Friedrich Gulda]

2.	Goldberg Variations. BWV 988
Johann Sebastian Bach (1741)
[Murray Perahia]

3.	Piano Sonata no. 21 in B-flat Major. D. 960 
Franz Schubert (1828)
[Wilhelm Kempff]

4. Piano Sonata no. 30 in E major. Op. 106
Ludwig Van Beethoven (1820)
[Charles Rosen]

5. 24 Préludes. Op. 28
Fréderic Chopin (1839)
[Martha Argerich]

Thank you people!

PS: I should also confess that I secretly enjoy Brendel every now and then, depending on my mood


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Looks like you would probably be interested in all of the really great piano music  If you haven't explored the rest of Beethoven's Piano sonata's that would be a good place to start, you can pick up Artur Schnabels full set on Amazon. Bachs English suite and The well tempered Klavier would be good. Chopins Nocturnes and Mazurkas. Schubert piano sonata's (Maybe that what you have Brendel playing, he's good at them). Liszt, Schumann, Brahms, Rachmaninov, Medtner, Prokofiev, Scriabin, Shostakovitch, Suk, Kort.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Debussy, Satie, Ravel...


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

That's a pretty nice list already. 

I'd add Beethoven's Diabelli-Variations (Schiff, Levit, or Staier), Schubert's Wanderer-Fantasie (Kissin, Uchida) and David Frey's recent "Fantaisie" recording, Bach Partitas (Levit, Perahia), Chopin's Nocturnes, as already mentioned (Moravec, Pires).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SweetJesus said:


> I've been listening to classical music for a couple of years now and I enjoy the solo piano works a lot, probably is what I enjoy the most right now, but sometimes it is hard to find pieces that are enjoyable and that connect with you right away. I'd like to hear some recommendations, but since each person likes different things, I'll help you a little. Here is a brief list with my favourite piano works and the interpreters I enjoy the most, so that you can get an idea of what I'm going after.
> 
> 1.	Piano Sonata no. 8 "Pathetique" in C minor. Op. 13
> Ludwig Van Beethoven (1799)
> ...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

SJ, you have exhibited good taste in your listening samples, even though GG is missing from JS Bach. 

Solo suggestions...

*F. Couperin* - Meyer, Tharaud.
*Rameau* - Meyer.
*D. Scarlatti* - Meyer, Sudbin, Tharaud, Horowitz, Pogorelich, Ts'ong.
*Haydn* - Sudbin, GG, Xiao-Mei, Bavouzet, Pogorelich, Ts'ong.
*CPE Bach *- Pletnev.
*Clementi* - Demidenko, Horowitz.
*Mozart* - Gavrilov, Gulda.
*LvB* - Pollini, Gilels, Gulda.
*Schubert* - Lupu, Lewis.
*Chopin* - Demidenko, Gavrilov, Argerich, Michelangeli, Pogorelich, Ts'ong.
*Liszt* - Ciccolini, Demidenko, Berezovsky.
*Schumann* - Richter, Berezovsky, Demidenko, Gavrilov.
*Brahms* - Angelich, Lupu, GG, Pogorelich.
*Franck* - Hough.
*Grieg* - Gilels.
*Debussy* - Jacobs, Michelangeli. Weissenberg, Bavouzet, Crossley, Ts'ong.

That's brought you into the 20th century, and should do you for now. For the future, do not slight 20/21.:tiphat:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I like your choices. Now add another 31 Beethoven Sonata, most of Bach Great Keyboard works, the last 3 Schubert Sonatas, more Chopin, more Schumann...


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> SJ, you have exhibited good taste in your listening samples, even though GG is missing from JS Bach.
> 
> Solo suggestions...
> 
> ...


Wow! Thanks man! You've certainly given me a lot to look for. I appreciate it, sincerely. I think I'm going to start with Grieg and Gilels. I'm already salivating just by reading both names together haha :lol:


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Triplets said:


> I like your choices. Now add another 31 Beethoven Sonata, most of Bach Great Keyboard works, the last 3 Schubert Sonatas, more Chopin, more Schumann...


I know most of the other Beethoven's piano sonatas (I'm already IN LOVE with nos. 3, 8, 21, 23, 26, 29 and 30), but not all. I want to wait to have the money to purchase a really good cycle in order to surrender myself to them completely. I'm considering Gilels (too expensive and incomplete), Gulda (I'm a fan of his no. 3 and no.8, but he doesn't convince me with many of the others) or Jando (quite affordable and enjoyable). Any other suggestions?

PS: Yes, I definitely have to start listening to Schumann more often. I have his sonata no 2. by Argerich and didn't like it that much (especially since it comes right after a sublime performance of Listz's piano sonata), and I guess that is why I don't go for his music as much as I should. Will do, though.

Thank you!


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> SweetJesus said:
> 
> 
> > I've been listening to classical music for a couple of years now and I enjoy the solo piano works a lot, probably is what I enjoy the most right now, but sometimes it is hard to find pieces that are enjoyable and that connect with you right away. I'd like to hear some recommendations, but since each person likes different things, I'll help you a little. Here is a brief list with my favourite piano works and the interpreters I enjoy the most, so that you can get an idea of what I'm going after.
> ...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

SweetJesus said:


> Mandryka said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Diabellis by Charles Rosen and I'm reasonably happy with them. I didn't even consider looking for any other performances, but you got me thinking. Are Brendel's much better than Rosen's? Do you think it is worth it? I might look for it.
> ...


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you had the chance yet to listen to keyboard works by Bach? Real purists might argue that he wrote the music for harpsichord, but I am a believer of the train of thought that Bach's genius surpasses any instrument - or debate for that matter.

I really like Andras Schiffs Wohltemperierte Klavier. You might also like Gould's renditions of the partitia's and his famous Goldberg Variations.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















If you have not listened all the Schubert and Beethoven sonatas, then by all means start, continue! (I love the Beethoven of Gulda).

The Mozart piano sonatas of Eschenbach are also remarkable, as are Gulda's Mozarts.


----------

